# [Kernel] Failed to compile the "bzImage" target

## mytDRAGON

Bonjour,

quand j'utilise la commande "genkernel all", au bout de 20 minutes, j'ai une erreur sur bzImage.

Au début, j'avais une erreur avec lzima, mais j'ai réussit à la régler. Mais là, j'ai de la peine à savoir ce que c'est. (je sais pas comment récupérer le log donc j'ai screen)

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=509457buggenkernellog.png

Je suis sur virtualbox. J'ai recommencer plusieurs fois en suivant divers tutos (handbook, yt,..). Ce que je comprend pas, c'est que j'avais réuissit à l'installer une fois mais sur une autre machine virtuelle, j'avais prit des screens de chaque commande, mais quand je le reproduit chez moi, j'ai cette erreur.

Merci d'avance,

MYT.

----------

## mytDRAGON

Je viens de refaire la commande, j'ai ça :

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=928662gentoogenkernel.png

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Essaie de désactiver CONFIG_BUILD_DOCSRC dans ta config kernel.

Apparemment la construction de cette partie ne fonctionne pas avec  -fstack-protector.

----------

## mytDRAGON

Bonsoir,

J'ai regarder dans le /etc/genkernel.conf, il y a pas CONFIG_BUILD_DOCSRC

----------

## netfab

Je n'ai jamais utilisé genkernel, mais je ne pense pas que tu trouveras cette option dans ce fichier.

C'est directement dans la configuration du kernel que tu dois la désactiver.

En utilisant l'option --menuconfig de genkernel, tu dois accéder au menu de configuration du kernel avant la compilation.

Tu devrais trouver et désactiver :

```

Kernel hacking  --->

   [*] Build targets in Documentation/ tree (NEW)

```

----------

## mytDRAGON

Merci beaucoup, l'étape du bzImage a réussi (il compile toujours en ce moment).

Par contre, est-ce qu'il y a une explication à pourquoi en faisant les même commande d'il y a un mois, aujourd'hui j'ai une erreur sachant que je suis toujours sur virtualbox.

----------

## netfab

As-tu changé de version de gcc entre temps ?

Il y a une news qui est passée il y a peu de temps à propos des versions récentes de gcc :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Beginning with GCC 4.8.3, Stack Smashing Protection (SSP) will be
> 
> enabled by default.  The 4.8 series will enable -fstack-protector
> ...

 

Si il y a un mois tu utilisais une précédente version de gcc, l'option -fstack-protector n'était pas activée, et la compilation allait jusqu'au bout.

En revanche, dans ce cas, tu devrais ouvrir un bug pour le signaler.

----------

## mytDRAGON

Effectivement, c'est possible que j'avais une version antérieur, car plus tard dans l'installation de l'interface, j'avais des problème avec gcc

----------

